# Not the End update.



## SteveNT (Apr 9, 2014)

Well, we're finally ready for the BIG BUCKET LIST LAP.

I did three months chemo and radiation and my alien has shrunk out of sight and I feel good. So Sunday we head down the Centre. Car is fully set up. 12,000 lb winch, on board compressor and big stereo fitted since these pics. Note the sideways LEDS on the bullbar for better night herping! The stereo is to chase away those crazy Mexican campers who want to camp 3 meters away when there are acres of space.










Of course it's raining in the Centre so we are up for some mud mirth.

My travel blog is still not set up but will be soon. (cant recommend HostPapa as a webhost- useless) Once it is I will post details here. Final pack up and farewells on Saturday then off on Sunday. Leave the bitumen at Tenant Creek for Davenport Ranges, Dulcie Ranges, Hart's Range, Mt. Dare, Lake Eyre, Dalhousie Springs, Simpson Desert, Gammon Ranges, etc, etc.

NO TIME LIMITS, 12v fridges, dual batteries and big solar set up for self sufficiency, full mobility again in my arms and legs, cashed up, an epirb to attach to Darlyn.....what could go wrong? Bahahahaha.

Talk soon!


----------



## jahan (Apr 9, 2014)

Great to hear Steve, Enjoy it mate.


----------



## critterguy (Apr 9, 2014)

Great to hear you are doing better and are all set, have a great trip, looking forward to the herping pics.


----------



## AUSHERP (Apr 9, 2014)

Enjoy it Steve, you deserve it buddy....


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 9, 2014)

You Don't need a stereo ( you do , to listen to music ) Just camp NAKED !!





APS Party when you come to Sydney !! 



Have a great Adventure


----------



## Rlpreston (Apr 9, 2014)

Have a great trip, looking forward to reading all about it (and lots of pictures I hope!).

Glad to hear you're feeling well and hope it keeps that way!


----------



## Renenet (Apr 9, 2014)

Bon voyage - enjoy!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 9, 2014)

Safe travels and I wish you both the best time ever. Happy adventuring


----------



## thals (Apr 9, 2014)

Great to hear you're travelling well mate, literally! Wish both you & Darlyn epic travels ahead, have an absolute ball!!


----------



## Porkbones (Apr 10, 2014)

Good on ya mate.cant wait to see pics from ur trip


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 10, 2014)

We will all be with you and Darlyn and help push you out of the mud when you get bogged 
All the Best
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 10, 2014)

I've got a friend with Stage 4 Lymphoma who has recently turned a corner for the better also. Hopefully with all the new drugs & treatments this will become a lot more regular. I really hope things keep improving for you Steve, its a good path you're turning toward. I wish you & your family more luck & good wishes. Keep it up


----------



## RedFox (Apr 10, 2014)

Car looks great, all kitted up. Hope you and darlyn have a ball.


----------



## CamdeJong (Apr 10, 2014)

It's been so long since I've properly surfed APS, I had no idea Steve! Great to hear you're smashing it though, really inspirational. Have a ball out there!
Cam


----------



## Snapped (Apr 11, 2014)

Enjoy yourselves, hope the trip is a blast! Your set up sounds fantastic too


----------



## paultheo (Apr 11, 2014)

enjoy the trip Steve, you sure have a killer setup, take heaps of piccies and make sure to post them all


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Such a great idea mate. I hope that it gives you both great memories and inspires many others to just not give in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 11, 2014)

With so many tracks closed in the NT/ SA Centre I am looking at crossing to Menindee Lakes and down to Lake Mungo while things dry out. Anything I should keep an eye out for in that part of the world (herp wise)? Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 12, 2014)

SteveNT said:


> With so many tracks closed in the NT/ SA Centre I am looking at crossing to Menindee Lakes and down to Lake Mungo while things dry out. Anything I should keep an eye out for in that part of the world (herp wise)? Any suggestions appreciated.



If you've not been to Mutawingee, just North of BH, it's well worth a look Steve. Not sure there's much around out there this time of year, flipping tin at the "Old Homestead Historic Site" (Kinchega), you'll find a few Gecks, Stumpies, a few smaller elapids and maybe a Sand Monitor or two?...that's despite the weather/ temps. Lace Monitors along the Darling River at Kinchega Nat park, Sandies everywhere else. Western Browns (Aspids, I think?), Mulgas, textillis, Stumpies on the drier country, maybe Central Beardies, Central Netted Dragons, Painted Dragons and Mallee Dragons, if the weather's a bit warmer. Mutawingee, plenty of interesting smaller skink species, Black-headed Monitors (look out for them around an old rock dam in particular), Eastern Bluetongues and Tawney Dragons. Some good art sites at Mutawingee also.

Hope that's useful mate!

EDIT: There's a patch of spinifex grass and mallee woodland just south of Ivanhoe (if you get out that way) where I've been lucky enough to find Western Bluetongues.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I hope it’s a really enjoyable adventure, without any major dramas. That’s the very least you guys deserve!

With you in spirit,
Mike.


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks IV, that's a fair sort of list to try to knock off! We'll sit at Whistleduck Waterhole in the Davenports for a week(ish) first, then see where we can/ cant go. The Darling River option could be good, then backtrack into north SA. Tin flipping it is then!

Thanks all for your good wishes. We're getting excited now. One more sleep then we're on the road!

WOO HOOOOOO!


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 12, 2014)

We stayed at the campsite on Lake Cawndilla a few years ago , It had very few humans and lots of herps and small mammals , we stayed a few extra nights just for the sunsets . not sure how much water is out there but when we were there it was right up to the fence line .


----------



## jahan (Apr 19, 2014)

Thinking of you Steve. I hope you have been sitting around the camp fire downing a tinny or two.
Happy Easter to you and Darlyn.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow this is Disgusting !!!







[h=5]Lightforce Australia
[/h]4 hrs · 





A tragic tale here - if anyone has any information, please do not hesitate to contact crime stoppers... 





Thief steals Steve Hughes’ Toyota Landcruiser - as the terminal cancer sufferer heads off on...
A TERMINAL cancer sufferer’s final road trip has been devastated by a callous...
AdelaideNow


----------



## RedFox (Jun 25, 2014)

That is truly awful. Hopefully the car is recovered quickly and Steve and Lynne can take off on their trip.
Sending positive thoughts their way.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh my bloody god!!!! I really hope they catch the scum who did this. Last thing u guys need right now. Hopefully u will be on the road again asap


----------



## rockethead (Jun 26, 2014)

what bad news I hope everything is recovered


----------



## Radar (Jun 26, 2014)

Worst news I've heard in a long time. Sorry mate.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 27, 2014)

Here's an update. A mix of good and bad.
http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/...untfield-heights/story-fni6uo1m-1226968532913


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 27, 2014)

wow, theres some real pieces of excrement out there,...

would it have been that hard leaving it on the side of the road for the police to find without torching it?


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 27, 2014)

Just hope they had their camera(s) out of the 4WD. Hard enough to lose vehicle and equipment, much worse to lose precious memories.


----------



## Renenet (Jun 27, 2014)

Chris1 said:


> wow, theres some real pieces of excrement out there,...
> 
> would it have been that hard leaving it on the side of the road for the police to find without torching it?



The scumbags probably wanted to destroy any forensic evidence. Grrrrr! I seriously hope someone dobs them in.

It is heartening to see people pitching in to help out, although it's a shame it's necessary. 

Steve and Lynne, I hope you guys can get going without too much of a delay. All the best!


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 27, 2014)

Several forums on f/b are setting accounts up for steve -- to buy fuel and food etc is this something we ( ) would like to do ?? here


----------



## rockethead (Jun 27, 2014)

i do not think it would hurt some of us if we gave a small donation to help steve and his wife to keep going on with there bucket list.
that would help them a lot with what there going through not sure how members could do this.
not sure if i read the link but is 4wd action mag helping with a rental 4wd


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 27, 2014)

G'day all.

This has been a wild ride. From the devastation of losing the car and all our posessions to the massively uplifting response from people all over the country. By a stroke of luck my laptops weren't in the car and I still have all my photos safe and sound. Apart from the laptops we have some clothes but that's about it. 4WD Action magazine has bought us another 80 series and they are kitting it out with gear from 4WD mobs and private donations. We fly up to Sydney next week to collect it. HOW GOOD IS THAT?

The car insurance guys (TIO) threw us to the head of the list and have already settled up (doesn't cover what we spent but very reasonable under the circumstances.) The contents, including all our camera/ fishing/ camping gear is covered by another mob so we will see how that pans out. There was so much publicity that the thief obviously decided to destroy the evidence. What a shame to see that beautiful car burnt out. Anyway this how I will always remember her.






Thanks for your support guys, we will be back on the road soon and the blog is also very close to launch. Remember the silver lining, it's always there.
Steve


----------



## Senator358 (Jun 27, 2014)

4wd action has actually bought him an 80 series and is decking it out completely with help from their sponsors. Great bunch of blokes over there and the whole fourby community in general.


----------



## rockethead (Jun 27, 2014)

that's great to hear that 4wd action and their sponsors are helping out in a big way.
good to see that you a keeping positive steve about everything.


----------



## cma_369 (Jun 29, 2014)

Bugger seen this story doing the rounds on fb, from a few friends and thought I knew of this 80 and owner from somewhere.....
Glad to see the 4wd community pulling together to help you out mate.
Best of luck with the new 80


----------



## slide (Jun 30, 2014)

Bloody mongrels! 
Im stoked for you that it hasnt put too much of a dampener on your expedition and for the most part it has worked out. 
Looking forward to some pics


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 30, 2014)

Really makes you wonder what sort of a society we all live in. Hopefully it gets recovered quickly, and undamaged. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 30, 2014)

You can check out the new car getting sorted on the 4WD Action facebook page. Bloody legends!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey Steve & Lynn
Your material possessions may be taken from you but your friends will always be there for you
Possibly some of your best mates you have yet to meet
Kind Thoughts & Best Wishes
Sandee


----------



## Darlyn (Jul 1, 2014)

This is what is left of our vehicle. Some people should never have been born.
Then again there are people out there who will uplift your soul with their generosity.
The people at Australian Action Magazine are the latter. Not long now and we will be back on the road.


----------



## jahan (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry to read the crap news Steve and Lynne, though very happy the 4x crew will have you on your way in no time.
Best of luck from now on Steve.


----------



## jahan (Jul 7, 2014)

View attachment 311237
Good luck Steve and Lynne.


----------

